# Twins!!!!!!!!!!



## GuppyJeff (Feb 14, 2015)

So my Blue Moscow had approx 40-50 fry today and I noticed this swimming around the bottom.

GuppyJeff


----------



## Ashleyrezka (Sep 11, 2015)

Cool! Still alive?


----------



## GuppyJeff (Feb 14, 2015)

unfortunately they did not last after 2 days. Its seemed as tho they were joined at the mouth area so they couldn't eat.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

GuppyJeff said:


> unfortunately they did not last after 2 days. Its seemed as tho they were joined at the mouth area so they couldn't eat.


Still very cool though!


----------

